#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Raising a digital child in Thailand

## hillbilly

My 12-year old 9 (luk krueng) daughter that looks 15 but often acts like a 12-year old is giving me fits. The rule at our home is that the phone/internet/Facebook/etc. is off by 7pm.

No excuses/,sorries or your clock is different than mine.

Take the phone away and it seems as though this idea works good for awhile and then it is back to the same old, same old.

Phone is on and being used at 10-11pm.

She constantly pushes the boundaries.

So now moms and dads what would you do?

----------


## larvidchr

Give her a bit of a holliday without the gadgets, a few days should see her desperate and lonesome with her social life in ruins  :Wink:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Christ how the world have changed since i was 12  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Recently we sent her up to our food palace to work (school break) as a bus boy, dishwasher and general helper without the phone. Everything seemed good. 

Now we are back in Bangkok and well you know the drill.

----------


## Thetyim

^
Agreed no phone for three days
Second offense one week

----------


## oldgit

For every 5 minutes over 7pm = one day loss of hi tech toys etc. I guess I am a softy Thety

----------


## Marmite the Dog

As Lars said - if she can't use the gear within the rules, they she can't have it. It works with my 2 monkeys (briefly).

----------


## reinvented

pay her own phonebill
list of things she must do before phonetime

----------


## kingwilly

> The rule at our home is that the phone/internet/Facebook/etc. is off by 7pm.


You're breaking the rule already.

----------


## oldgit

Red him wil        son :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

make her use the phone non-stop, all night and day, for a week

it may not stop her in the future but you won't care anymore

----------


## Fondles

Grow a set of balls and take the gadgets off them, smack their ass on their way to bed.

EDIT: if its the phone thats pissing you off buy a jammer they are about 1500b and just turn it on when the phone is supposed to be off, she won't know a thing.

----------


## superman

Accidentally, on purpose, make the phone disappear. Tell her she's not getting another one, being as she's been negligent with the old one. You have to be cruel to be kind, as they say.

----------


## Chairman Mao

My oven needs a cleaning, send her over here with some brillo pads.

----------


## Thetyim

> Tell her she's not getting another one, being as she's been negligent with the old one.


Nah, that's punishing her for something she hasn't done.

----------


## superman

But she doesn't know that, so she's none the wiser.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Banning her 11pm chats with her boyfriends will probably just mean her sneaking out to them. Switch the phone for condoms if you go that route.

----------


## Deris

I have a duaghter, 15, I would just take the phone away at night. Leave it on the kitchen table. Her friends learned not to call after 8PM because her dad was 'mean'. It works. Just make sure she's asleep before you go to bed. She took the phone back once, I took it away for 3 days that time. She was twitching from withdraw after 3 days. Same with her laptop, thy know enough to chat with friends over it so if you must take it away too.

----------


## rawlins

Smash the phone to bits in front of her. Then apologise.

----------


## teddy

> Smash the phone to bits in front of her. Then apologise.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

Think before you impose any rules or penalties and be 100% consistent once you have put any thing in place.
Some suggestions based on a fair degree of experience are;
At night pre bed time ensure her turned off mobile phone is in your possession.
Make her responsible for all calls made by providing her the opprtunity to earn an allowance for chores done.
Limit her use also to the Computer at night to 1 hour maximum free time for Facebook/Chat after her home work has been completed.
Check your Computers history on a daily basis to ensure she is not logging on to something in appropriate. 
Discuss face to face with your daughter all Rules and explain why they are in place.Then ensure they are all put down in writing so there can be no misunderstanding.
Teenagers are cunning, will lie,cheat,steal and be deceitful to get what they want.
The good parent will establish clear boundaries and practice tough love and in the end all will benefit.
Young teenagers are in most cases accidents waiting to happen,but with dilligence by their parents who must be on the same page with all of this major disasters can be minimised.

----------


## DrAndy

> Teenagers are cunning, will lie,cheat,steal and be deceitful to get what they want


so they are the same as a lot of Thais!!  blimey, who would have thought that farang would be like that

----------


## 9999

My first child is ready to pop out any time now so a long time to go til the teenage years which sounds like fun. But I intend to make sure my kid(s) are as up to speed with the latest gadgets and technology, phones, pads, etc. I want this one to be bashing and playing with a touch screen pad at a very young age.

The tough part is controlling the content technology gives them access to. Stay on the computer four hours if it's research. Put e-books for school reading on your smart phone and take it to bed.

What I'm saying is I don't think we should blame the gadgets themselves.

----------


## Neo

Aversion therapy, if she uses the phone after 7pm squirt lemon juice in her eyes.

----------


## nigelandjan

HB its not just in Thailand mate its kids around the world ,, my 7 year old grandson is so PC savvy I have to make damm sure I clear out my browser history before he gets round ,,,,,,,,, incase he see,s errrrr ,,, what Grandad has been researching  :Smile:

----------


## Deris

> incase he see,s errrrr ,,, what Grandad has been researching


 
Ahh, research......  :sexy:

----------


## Chairman Mao

So has the phone been banned/she's up the duff, yet?

----------

